# Meal Prep Help



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hi I recently just joined the gym again and looking to take it alot more serious this time but absolutely clue less on what to eat for meals I am currently just eating things like tuna eggs steak Greek yogurt ect but looking for a better variety or some sort of meal plan if anyone can help me out 

5ft 5inch (165cm)
9 and a half stone (60kg)
Work out 3 times per week 
Having 2 shakes per day (70g) protein 

Don't like:
Broccoli 😂 

If you want anymore information please let me know


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Learn to love oats, rice, lean ground beef/turkey, and chicken.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

Any recommendations for oats been told I could make oat cakes.. I love porridge but don't want to eat the same thing all the time I need to mix it up thanks for fast reply I love everything else you mentioned have been eating alot of rice and chicken lately


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Learn to love oats, rice, lean ground beef/turkey, and chicken.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Also do you recommend any supplements or a certain protein powder I could get ☺


----------



## TomJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Also do you recommend any supplements or a certain protein powder I could get


Nope.
99% of supliments are a waste of time, save your money. 
As for proteins just find a one that you like the taste of and isn't loaded with a fuck ton of sugar. Your body doesn't care how expensive or fancy it is or how buff the guy on the label is. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks for the help


TomJ said:


> Nope.
> 99% of supliments are a waste of time, save your money.
> As for proteins just find a one that you like the taste of and isn't loaded with a fuck ton of sugar. Your body doesn't care how expensive or fancy it is or how buff the guy on the label is.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Thank you really appreciate it


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 21, 2021)

How old are you? What's your goal? Do you have a target calorie range you're trying to hit?


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm 27 and just trying to bulk up as much as I can I have never cared about what I ate until now taking it more serious so have no idea what calorie range I want to hint new to all this bro


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 21, 2021)

Learn how to eat.  And I mean EAT.  Supplements are a joke.  If you rely on them for anything you are doomed.  You must learn how to eat large quantities of whole food if you want to be successful.  Get very familiar with steak, whole egges, rice, potatoes.  Throw in some salmon and easy to digest veggies.  Have at it.  You have already found the other good stuff i.e. greek yogurt.  Don't be afraid of milk either.


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

I'm 27 and just trying to bulk up as much as I can I have never cared about what I ate until now taking it more serious so have no idea what calorie range I want to hint new to all tgis


Trendkill said:


> Learn how to eat.  And I mean EAT.  Supplements are a joke.  If you rely on them for anything you are doomed.  You must learn how to eat large quantities of whole food if you want to be successful.  Get very familiar with steak, whole egges, rice, potatoes.  Throw in some salmon and easy to digest veggies.  Have at it.  You have already found the other good stuff i.e. greek yogurt.  Don't be afraid of milk either.


I haven't purchased any supplements just seeing if there was any out there I should take I will be taking every piece of advice I can get and that's exactly why I made this post bro trying to find all the best things for me to eat, trying to eat as much as I can throughout the day writing down everything I get told on this post taking it serious now thanks so much really appreciate your help this is a great website really glad I joined some really helpful people out there


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 21, 2021)

5"5' and 60kg .. are you female? .. not being rude, but can mean a real lot when dealing with diets, hormones and supplements.


----------



## Adzg (Oct 21, 2021)

Welcome. Try putting oats in your protein shakes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

MrBafner said:


> 5"5' and 60kg .. are you female? .. not being rude, but can mean a real lot when dealing with diets, hormones and supplements.


Hahaha don't worry about it and na just a small skinny guy 😂😂 I struggled to gain weight because the way my shift pattern is but with all the advice I am getting I plan on changing alot of things the next few months


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

Thanks. How much would you recommend per shake ? And thanks appreciate every bit of help I can get


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2021)

Only thing to know about protein is there are fast digesting and slow digesting proteins , Whey will be absorbed at a rate of roughly 10 grams per hour , Casein is a slow digesting protein and can take as much as 4 hours. So using the right one at the right time can be beneficial , but as Trendkill and others mentioned , FOOD is the best way , get in that love / hate relationship with food. Learn how to cook and eat clean and start shoving it down the grocery hole.


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a fast metabolism so what kind of protein would you recommend a few people have told me to try SCI MX whey but I can get what ever I am recommended as I said really knew to taking this all serious so really want to find out as much information as I can and definitely going to take everyone's advice on the food will need to learn to love foods I already hate needs to be done time for change


----------



## MrBafner (Oct 21, 2021)

I take it that you're not very active at the moment, and you just want to put on size - not worried about abs as such, just muscular size in general?

Having a fast metabolism is easy to fix .. stop moving as much. Sit down, lay down, have a nap, watch TV and rest .. stop moving. For example .. people in jail put on so much mass from innactivity it isn't good. Innactivity kills the metabolism.

Don't worry about supplements, or shakes .. you need to learn to eat food. Also need to increase the amount of food you eat. I'm not sure if you're vegan or eat anything and everything, but you need to eat more of the right stuff.

Sit down and right down EVERYTHING that goes into your mouth currently on a daily basis and then have a good look at it. See what you eat .. drink, samples, treats .. whatever you put in your mouth.

Then you need to delete the bad stuff and add increase the good stuff.

Increase protien to build muscle - screw shakes .. eat meat, fish,  lupin flakes, .etc
Additional carbs - rice, oats, potatoes .. stuff like that
Some fats - peanut butter, butter,

You could also count the calories your currently consume .. break it down to protein, fats, carbs and sugars. Remove the sugars from your diet it can play havoc, concentrate on the rest.

That's what I would do if I was you .. but you can do whatever the heck you like, because so many people choose not to take advice and go and do their own shit.


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

I am getting more active I just ordered a shit load of weights and bench for in the house and started up my gym membership couple weeks ago 🙃  and na couldn't care about abs right now can do that further down the line just looking to put on muscular size as you say and sounds good mate I will definitely log everything I take in I have been staying away from sugar the last week or two so that shouldn't be a problem it's just trying to find the right stuff to eat and eat it as much as I can alot of the recommended  things I enjoy anyway so shouldn't be too hard probably the best thing I have done is join this page I have been struggling to find the correct information for a while but all you guys seem to know exactly what your talking about so will take everything on board thanks alot you guys are amazing honesty


----------



## Yano (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> I have a fast metabolism so what kind of protein would you recommend a few people have told me to try SCI MX whey but I can get what ever I am recommended as I said really knew to taking this all serious so really want to find out as much information as I can and definitely going to take everyone's advice on the food will need to learn to love foods I already hate needs to be done time for change


Honestly , like others have mentioned best protein  you will find is Fish , Chicken , Beef and anything else cute and furry that makes you go awwwww isnt that cute !! ...  EAT IT !! as for a supplement protein , I like granite nutrition but only for a one or at most two a day. Protein should always come from a real food source.


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

OK will take everything on board what I have been told will stock up on all the good stuff especially fish chicken beef rice oats ect thanks 😊


----------



## Trump (Oct 21, 2021)

Chicken breasts marinated in spices and cooked in an air fryer are amazing in meal prep they are so moist even when reheated


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 21, 2021)

Daily maintenance diet plus supplement 1 extra meal with a Triple Whopper w cheese, large Fry, large Onion Ring, and a serving of Ultimate Nutrition's Iso Mass Gainer and 30mg Dbol. You'll weigh at least 12 stone minimum in 30 days.


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's a simple plan.

Eat 4 meals per day. Each meal should have about a hand sized portion of a protein source. It can be fish, beef, chicken, eggs, goat, alligator, it doesn't really matter.

Each meal should have about a cupped handful of a carbohydrate source, such as rice, oats, potatoes, porridge, it doesn't really matter.

Add in a handful of vegetables also, try to mix this up, don't always pick the same 1-2 veg. Look for different colors, veg is where a lot of your vitamins and minerals will come from, so variety is good.

For a fat source, you can drizzle olive oil over your veggies, or add butter, again it really doesn't matter. Most meats wil have a decent amount of fat on them, so not much of a problem getting in adequate fats. If you find yourself eating mostly white fish and chicken breast though, adding fats might be beneficial.

Drop down to 1 protein shake per day, and drink it after your workout. Mix it with whole fat milk.

If you're not gaining weight SLOWLY doing this, add a little more carbohydrate and fat to some of the meals. Repeat as necessary.

Don't try to be perfect with everything right from the start, it can get overwhelming quickly. Just start out by moving in the right direction. That goes for training too. 

Good luck, we're here to help bud!!!


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> Chicken breasts marinated in spices and cooked in an air fryer are amazing in meal prep they are so moist even when reheated


Going to purchase a Air fryer everyone seems to love them thank you 😊


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Here's a simple plan.
> 
> Eat 4 meals per day. Each meal should have about a hand sized portion of a protein source. It can be fish, beef, chicken, eggs, goat, alligator, it doesn't really matter.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for I will take your advice and start doing meal preps I am fine at eating when I work dayshift but when I'm nights I seem to get lazy so will need to start getting into a routine of making a few meals before I leave thanks alot some great information should help me out alot ☺


----------



## CJ (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for I will take your advice and start doing meal preps I am fine at eating when I work dayshift but when I'm nights I seem to get lazy so will need to start getting into a routine of making a few meals before I leave thanks alot some great information should help me out alot ☺


When you make meals, make more than you need. Put the leftovers in containers and put them in your refrigerator for quick grab and go meals.

It takes almost no extra time or effort to cook in larger quantities. This is a key part of meal prepping, taking the possibility of making a poor decision out of the equation. You don't want to have to think, just open the fridge and grab a quality meal.


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Hi I recently just joined the gym again and looking to take it alot more serious this time but absolutely clue less on what to eat for meals I am currently just eating things like tuna eggs steak Greek yogurt ect but looking for a better variety or some sort of meal plan if anyone can help me out
> 
> 5ft 5inch (165cm)
> 9 and a half stone (60kg)
> ...


Depends what your goal is. Burn fat or build more muscle?

Here's a meal and training plan for you.

First phase of diet as we look to gain lean muscle mass.

Notes on Training:

*Back Training*
-Rhomboids - Chest supported high row, Face pulls, T bar rows
-Middle Lats - Nuetral grip cable rows, Incline dumbbell rows
-Spinal Erectors - Back extensions or rack deadlifts
-Traps - shrugs holding at top for 3 seconds

*Chest*
-Upper chest - Start chest training with an incline dumb bell or barbell press, then go into an incline fly.

*Shoulders*
- Medial delts - start and end your workouts with a lateral raise movement.

.............................



Meal 1 : 1 whole egg, 1 cup egg whites. 4 oz of very lean meat w/ half cup of oats.
Supplement two fish oil caps with this meal

Meal 2 : 5 oz cooked 90/10 lean ground beef. 100 g of Rice

Meal 3 : 7 oz cooked lean meat such as Chicken. 5 oz sweet potato , 1 cup Asparagus or green beans.

Meal 4 :  2 scoops whey, 1 small apple with 1 oz almonds or same as meal # 2

Meal 5 : 7 oz lean meat (Chicken breast, fish or Turkey). 2 cups veggies, salad with Newmans own Olive oil and vinegar dressing (2 tablespoons). Take two more fish oil caps with this meal.

Meal 6 : 1 cup egg whites and 1 - 2 cups of veggies

Supplementation........

Fish oil
Multi Vitamin
Chromium picolinate (500 MCG ) 2 times per day for insulin sensitivity with meal 1 and meal 3.
Alpha Lipoic Acid (Take 300 mg) twice daily once in the morning and once in the evening.
Creatine

All other supplements are up to you. I would recommend a good quality BCAA/EAA Product. My go to has always been Nutra Bio's Intra Blast above all others. Make sure you put a premium on using this during fasted cardio.

Cheat meal : For now , one cheat meal per week. Perfect option is a burger with fries and a cup of your favorite ice cream.

Cardio :
Low Intensity Steady State Cardio – None
HIIT (High Intensity Interval Training) – 4 x 30 minutes (2 minutes hard and 3
minutes steady state going up until 30 minutes)


----------



## Trump (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Going to purchase a Air fryer everyone seems to love them thank you 😊


I have the ninja dual it’s best thing I ever bought,


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 21, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have the ninja dual it’s best thing I ever bought,



How does the food come out with these air fryers? Anything comparable texture wise to what you find if you cook it in grease?


----------



## Trump (Oct 21, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> How does the food come out with these air fryers? Anything comparable texture wise to what you find if you cook it in grease?


No it’s totally different I never cook for myself any other way


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Depends what your goal is. Burn fat or build more muscle?
> 
> Here's a meal and training plan for you.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant thanks so much taking absolutely everything on board that I can and will also try the meals you have recommend really hard to start of because I didn't have a clue how to eat properly but 4-6 meals will seem ideal throughout the day just need to stock up that fridge now and your saying fish oil caps is that just cod liver oil ? And thanks again buddy


----------



## GymRat79 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> This is brilliant thanks so much taking absolutely everything on board that I can and will also try the meals you have recommend really hard to start of because I didn't have a clue how to eat properly but 4-6 meals will seem ideal throughout the day just need to stock up that fridge now and your saying fish oil caps is that just cod liver oil ? And thanks again buddy



This is what I use ( link located below) 

Its not expensive for the quality of what you will be receiving. Spend the few extra bucks on this one as its easy on your stomach and doesn't cause fish burps. If you need to change up your carbs instead of rice, stick to sweet potatoes and also red potatoes are great too. Very affordable and easy to cook.  The key here is going to be doing some research on your part and coming up with different meals you can make on your own. The secret to eating healthy is by finding out ways how to make your meals not become boring. Being creative really helps out big time. When you are at home and have some extra time I'd highly recommend whole wheat pasta as your carb source for one of your meals. Nothing like a nice plate of pasta on a cold fall or winter day. Load it up with lean protein such as chicken breast or ground beef and enjoy. Find a good low sugar spaghetti sauce at your local grocery store.  Another great thing to make at home are pancakes that are good for you. Click on this link for an easy recipe!






and here's the link for the fish oil....

Fish oil  : https://www.amazon.com/Controlled-Labs-Orange-Oximega-SoftGels/dp/B003DKVR1U


----------



## Jonjon (Oct 21, 2021)

You’re gonna make great newbie gains the next few months.

I put on close to 30lbs in my first 6 months back to training. I ate and ate and ate. I made sure I got my protein, at least a gram per pound of body weight. Then I ate whole pizzas on the way home from the gym, ice cream every night, whole milk, drank liquid egg whites a few times a day, would cook a dozen eggs in a muffin pan and carry them with me, PB&J sandwiches with 96 grams of peanut butter on em…  just eat.

You’ll grow. At your size I imagine you have a fast metabolism. 

Once I got my weight up to a point it’s gotten hard to add size. But those first few months you need to get all you can because you’ll never grow like you do with the newbie gains in my opinion


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> This is what I use ( link located below)
> 
> Its not expensive for the quality of what you will be receiving. Spend the few extra bucks on this one as its easy on your stomach and doesn't cause fish burps. If you need to change up your carbs instead of rice, stick to sweet potatoes and also red potatoes are great too. Very affordable and easy to cook.  The key here is going to be doing some research on your part and coming up with different meals you can make on your own. The secret to eating healthy is by finding out ways how to make your meals not become boring. Being creative really helps out big time. When you are at home and have some extra time I'd highly recommend whole wheat pasta as your carb source for one of your meals. Nothing like a nice plate of pasta on a cold fall or winter day. Load it up with lean protein such as chicken breast or ground beef and enjoy. Find a good low sugar spaghetti sauce at your local grocery store.  Another great thing to make at home are pancakes that are good for you. Click on this link for an easy recipe!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much bro really !!


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 21, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> This is what I use ( link located below)
> 
> Its not expensive for the quality of what you will be receiving. Spend the few extra bucks on this one as its easy on your stomach and doesn't cause fish burps. If you need to change up your carbs instead of rice, stick to sweet potatoes and also red potatoes are great too. Very affordable and easy to cook.  The key here is going to be doing some research on your part and coming up with different meals you can make on your own. The secret to eating healthy is by finding out ways how to make your meals not become boring. Being creative really helps out big time. When you are at home and have some extra time I'd highly recommend whole wheat pasta as your carb source for one of your meals. Nothing like a nice plate of pasta on a cold fall or winter day. Load it up with lean protein such as chicken breast or ground beef and enjoy. Find a good low sugar spaghetti sauce at your local grocery store.  Another great thing to make at home are pancakes that are good for you. Click on this link for an easy recipe!
> 
> ...


Thank you so much bro really 


Jonjon said:


> You’re gonna make great newbie gains the next few months.
> 
> I put on close to 30lbs in my first 6 months back to training. I ate and ate and ate. I made sure I got my protein, at least a gram per pound of body weight. Then I ate whole pizzas on the way home from the gym, ice cream every night, whole milk, drank liquid egg whites a few times a day, would cook a dozen eggs in a muffin pan and carry them with me, PB&J sandwiches with 96 grams of peanut butter on em…  just eat.
> 
> ...


Hopefully notice a difference next couple of weeks bro just going to eat everything I can until I sort out meal plans that I enjoy with everyone's advice I'm.sure it won't be a problem for me and yeah my metabolism is really fast


----------



## CJ (Oct 22, 2021)

Trump said:


> I have the ninja dual it’s best thing I ever bought,


You said the same thing about that lady boy when you were in Thailand!!!  🤔🤔🤔


----------



## Trump (Oct 22, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> You said the same thing about that lady boy when you were in Thailand!!!  🤔🤔🤔


That was love


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 22, 2021)

Eat a lot. You can’t be too picky when looking for nutrition and positive weight increases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## snake (Oct 22, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> OK will take everything on board what I have been told will stock up on all the good stuff especially fish chicken beef rice oats ect thanks 😊


I think you got it covered! Personally, bukling is harder than cutting.


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Oct 22, 2021)

snake said:


> I think you got it covered! Personally, bukling is harder than cutting.


Some great help on this page already I can see it going well alot of people have given me motivation aswell 💪


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Dec 17, 2021)

Just want to say thanks to everyone who gave me advice on this post nearly 2months later have put on 8kg (18lb) and going up in weights fast beating my personal best weekly 💪


----------



## TODAY (Dec 17, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Just want to say thanks to everyone who gave me advice on this post nearly 2months later have put on 8kg (18lb) and going up in weights fast beating my personal best weekly 💪


Congrats, bud!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 17, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Just want to say thanks to everyone who gave me advice on this post nearly 2months later have put on 8kg (18lb) and going up in weights fast beating my personal best weekly 💪


Nice, keep hittin it hard


----------



## TomJ (Dec 17, 2021)

Hatrickj94 said:


> Just want to say thanks to everyone who gave me advice on this post nearly 2months later have put on 8kg (18lb) and going up in weights fast beating my personal best weekly


Nice! This is what I like seeing here. Keep up the good work

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 17, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Nice! This is what I like seeing here. Keto up the good work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Keto? Lol  *keep?


----------



## TomJ (Dec 17, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> Keto? Lol *keep?


Good catch. Keto is the last thing he should do lol

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hatrickj94 (Dec 18, 2021)

Thanks really appreciate it 🙏


----------

